# Selling US real estate while in Mexico



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm flying off to Cancun next Thursday and while I'm there completing the RT visa with INM the contractors will be fixing up my house and it will go on the market. I've sold or helped relatives sell houses several times before, and know that the whole process can be done remotely if you have a good agent. Most of the signatures can be done online with docusign. But there is still the one final signature that needs to be notarized for closing. Any US notary can do it, so you don't need to be in the same town as the property you're selling. But what if you aren't even in the US at closing time?

So I know that a Mexican Notario is not a US notary. 

My question is, has anyone sold US property while in Mexico and how did you get your signature verified/validated? Or did you have to travel back to the US to sign documents at closing?

It may work out for me to fly back anyway, and it would keep the process standard, but I'm wondering if there's a way around having to fly to the US to meet a notary. For example, can US consulates overseas perform US notary services for expats? Or are there US expats with current notary licenses practicing in Cancun or something?

I think the earliest I could get the house fixed up and sold would put closing around the end of November, so I think the RT visa processing will be done and I'll be able to travel back if need be.

My realtor doesn't know the answer. If no one here has experience, perhaps I can contact a title company and ask them.

Other than the physical location of the owner (me) at the time of closing, nothing else about the sale process will be international in any way, the money will go to a US bank account, I'll pay uncle sam if I make a large enough profit on the house, etc.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

The U.S. Embassy in Thailand has a notary service. Very easy. Make online reservation. Cost is $50.00 (U.S.) per document. 15 minutes. Separate entrance for U.S. passport holders.

They also send consular officers out to U.S. consulates around Thailand once a month to conduct such services. I'm sure U.S. embassy in Mexico offers same service. They must have a consulate someone near Cancun to help out all the drunken American college students. There are so many Americans there, it may not be a rotating service and you can get a document notarized any time in Cancun (or Merida?).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

A Mexican Notario Publico cannot provide a US notarization. However, any US consulate will do it for a fee of about $50 usd. I have had documents notarized at the US consulate in Guadalajara.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have sold US property while living in Mexico. A Mexican Notario notarized the deed. Not a problem, as there is reciprocity by treaty. Any US agency that tells you they will not accept a Mexican Notario is ignorant of the treaty obligation to do so.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Great information, thanks!


----------

